# Some more pictures



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Ok so I forgot to hit submit after previewing...

So just shots, and few comments. Basically it appears all has arrived safely, though I might be kicking myself later about the black nasties I picked up...

Oh and Ron thank you very much for the Rams... They are a sight to behold. (I can't get a good shot of them in the tank for a couple of reasons... but the water is clean.)


Anyways some shots


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Is that a hero?


----------



## HiImSean (Aug 15, 2007)

beautiful severum!


----------



## a/m (Oct 1, 2006)

what the heck is picture 3 and 4?


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

A 10 dollar steal from Ken... (It was his breeding Male for Heros efasciatus, but the female decided she didn't like the tank anymore. I got it really early in the auction)


----------



## a/m (Oct 1, 2006)

dang, wonder if Ken got fry before mom jumped ship.


----------



## fish_guy (Mar 6, 2008)

I swear one of these years I have got to try discus again
I had no problem running a reef for over 10 dears but for some reason I have never been able to keep discus.
By the way beautifull fish


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

So when did you try discus? Since they have gotten a lot more hearty over the year from what I have heard. (Sort of like Angels and altums...)

But yah the water here is perfect for them, I only do at least a 50% water change each week, using prime. (And I give them lots of good food... my fish eat better than me.)


----------



## fish_guy (Mar 6, 2008)

It was about 10 years ago in Nashville
My problem may have been my source up there who knows
I was even using 50% RO water for my changes


----------



## Carlo (Dec 28, 2007)

Here's the 2 I got.




























Mine were being bashful towards the camera. 

And the 3 PC's I got.



















-Carlo


----------



## fish_guy (Mar 6, 2008)

Very nice
I noticed CO2 on your discus tank
Is that a fully planted tank?
goes against everything I have read about keeping discus
I guess I need to do some more reading


----------



## Carlo (Dec 28, 2007)

Its not fully planted, just lightly planted w/ some driftwood and a DIY CO2 reactor. I was told that discus love plants tho? 

-Carlo


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What to you keep in the pots with the plants? I tried peat pellet in pots, with plants, but they kept getting knocked over and the peat was going everywhere. I just figured out the plant anchors I got are supposed to be buried in substrate. I think I'll just put a rock on each. Hopefully it will be better than a rock directly on the plant.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

love the design and layout of the discus tank it looks wicked

-olie


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool fish, did you have them shipped?


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

All the fish in the discus tank were bought at the Atlanta auctions... (Some Discus were bought at the fall one.)

emc7, at the moment I just have my pool filter sand in the pots, though I had to seal the bottom hole with fabric. The only problem with it is that my bristle nose tend to kick up a lot of the sand... so I plan on putting some small rocks on top of the sand.


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

You are Welcome Kevin I hope that they will settle down for you. R.


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

They are already doing better, and still can't believe there stunning color. 

I decided to take some more actually serious shots... So I took a few and took some more and then some more... Anyways I at least got a few good shots (I liked over 30... cut it down to 23) out of the 150+ shots I took. (Sadly after ~40 pictures of the ram, I decided this will have to do.)

I didn't do any balancing (aka photo shop) since I don't feel like it right now, but well here are some shots...

(All of these are no flash.)


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

And the last 3


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

nice! are some of those cichlids apistos? its looking awsome


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Yah those are in my 30 right now... I was hoping to buy another 30 long so I could split the types since obviously I have some rock punks ready to breed... and there are a few types of cacatuoides in there too.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

they are all so cool. i love the smaller cichlids


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

And two more shots of my gobies... 

One was just to show how odd they swim/pause on things... (Oh and they certainly pack in the food.)


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Ok 1 more... this is what I came home to today...










Ok adding another...


----------



## fishfarm (Jan 18, 2005)

I shuld have bid on that San Merah, he looks good. Ken


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh my goodness, those gobies are ADORABLE! What are they?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

They are really cute! I think they are bumblebee gobies...?


----------



## dinosfishhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes, those are bumble bees.
They went high too.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

great photos, i love the one of what you came home to today, theyre eager to see you.

-olie


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks all, just got back from a wedding, all fish are doing well.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Question-Are bumblee gobies brackish or freshwater? I've been reading about them, and I see that the Golden-striped ones commonly known as bumblebee gobies are brackish, but the "nunus" bumblebees can be kept happy in freshwater...


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

I am keeping them (bumble bee gobies) in brackish, though I hear it doesn't need to be too a full brackish... But well seeing as they are so small a little salt isn't that hard to part with. (Seeing as it is so cheap).


So I had to pull the male blue ram out of the 10... he basically took all the fin off the female. Now he is harassing everyone in the 30, and aggressive little guy.

Any ideas on how I can reintroduce him after the female has grown her fins again? Or should I try her in the 30 too? I think there are too many fish in that tank for any eggs to last... but if the male protects them till I can grab some that might work?

*/edit/* well I pulled him out of the 30, the tide quickly turned after he pissed off everyone... So I made a makeshift divider for the 10, since my other ten has fry of all types... I hope this divider will work.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you have room for another 10 or 2, I can spare them, I even can lend you a metal stand. I need to get you some microworms anyway. Would you like to borrow 2 6" SAEs, I think they are eating my angelfish's eggs.


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh yah I would love another 2 tens... Though I don't think I would need the stands. (I would need to pick up some plywood or equivalent to put them under the 30, or something like that.) And yah the SAE's would be welcome. I started just moving a few plants into the 30 where the ameca splendens are slowly eating it, but well they are going very slow. I hope to have fixed my powersuplly for the 250 tomorrow, (a capacitor blew so I ordered two more.) So most of my tanks should be good to view shortly


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I can't promise no leaks, but I have a bunch of empty 10s stacked up in my basement. Are you in town all break? Ever been to John's Creek? I've already fetched Becky from Tech. At least 10s will fit in a Miata. I guess we should take this to PM or call Becky tomorrow.


----------



## zmo63 (May 7, 2007)

I can't even fit a single 10 gallon in my trunk! Maybe if you take the spare tire out first...


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Nah, in the newer models 2 tens will fit. (They don't give spare tires....) Plus I always have the passenger, but I have put a ten and many other fish in there...

Anyways I will send a pm emc7, though it might be nice to see your place.


----------



## zmo63 (May 7, 2007)

Sounds like I need to upgrade the Miata if I'm going to be serious about this fish thing!


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Or you can just keep on borrowing a friends truck  You should have seen it with the 250. (And it wasn't even a half ton pickup.)


----------



## zmo63 (May 7, 2007)

Yeah, I've got to get a friend with a truck first!


----------



## HiImSean (Aug 15, 2007)

im loving the discus... i think i may have to do a discus tank now


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

*TN Aquarium*

edit.......


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

I don't think I posted this shot yet... I had fun on Friday...









(Oh and I ordered an acrylic black back 240... My large fish need it... hopefully it will be here in a month or so.)










































Oh and as for the other tread that got lost, no biggy. I ended up taking the female killi out and putting her in with some fry that hopefully wont bother her too much. (At least right now she isn't be chased by a very aggressive female ram.)


----------

